# i got a new game



## kid

it goes like this i say a name of a band like metalica. alright, then the next person uses the last letter of the band before them and put it as the first letter of another band. example.


"metallica", maybe a few comments
 then the next person could say "ACDC"
then the next would say "C & C music factory" and so on you can use names if the artist goes by that like a lot of country musicians. local bands will work too. no repeats, movie sound tracks will also be ok.
 any questions just ask. and you could cheat buy using google or however you can think but it takes the fun out of it, and i have to tell every one i have never lost, and i play fair. so lets get it on.


I'll start it out with "The bloodhound gang" thats g


----------



## dubljay

green day


----------



## Cryozombie

Yanni


----------



## The Kai

Ivan Neville


----------



## Kempogeek

Eurythmics


----------



## dubljay

system of a down


----------



## kid

nine inch nails


----------



## kid

nine inch nails


----------



## Kempogeek

Supertramp


----------



## Gin-Gin

Poco


----------



## kid

orgy


----------



## AnimEdge

Orgy


----------



## Kempogeek

Yardbirds


----------



## kid

sepultara


----------



## The Kai

Abba


----------



## The Kai

Anthrax


----------



## Kempogeek

Argent


----------



## OUMoose

The Kai said:
			
		

> Anthrax





			
				Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Argent


Since I can't think of a band starting with X, I'm going with T... 

Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## bignick

Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## The Kai

Toad the wet sprocket


----------



## dubljay

Tantric


----------



## Gin-Gin

Cornelius Brothers & Sister Rose


----------



## dubljay

Everclear


----------



## Gin-Gin

Raydio


----------



## dubljay

Our Lady Peace


----------



## Gin-Gin

Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## dubljay

Nirvana


----------



## Gin-Gin

Abba


----------



## Kempogeek

Asia


----------



## kid

"alien ant farm"


----------



## dubljay

Match Box 20 (Twenty)


----------



## kid

just curious what kind of music do they play?  i have never heard of them.





			
				OUMoose said:
			
		

> Since I can't think of a band starting with X, I'm going with T...
> 
> Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## Kempogeek

Mountain


----------



## kid

Yin, yang brothers


----------



## dubljay

Static-X


----------



## kid

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Mountain


 ohh thats cool are the older?


----------



## kid

x-ibit


----------



## Kempogeek

Toto


----------



## kid

offspring


----------



## Paul B

Godsmack


----------



## Kempogeek

The Knack


----------



## dubljay

Korn


----------



## kid

nitty gritty dirt band


----------



## Paul B

Danzig


----------



## kid

goo goo dolls


----------



## dubljay

slipknot


----------



## Deuce

temple of the dog


----------



## Kempogeek

Genesis


----------



## dubljay

Styx


----------



## kid

xxx sound track (thats Triple x sound track) thats k to you


----------



## dubljay

killswitch engage


----------



## kid

easy e


----------



## dubljay

everlast


----------



## kid

tool


----------



## dubljay

Linkin Park


----------



## kid

Kid Rock


----------



## dubljay

Kern Kraft 400


----------



## kid

im gonna say thats a four hundred so i got a d

Drowning pool


----------



## Raewyn

Limp Biskit


----------



## kid

Tom petty and the heartbreakers


----------



## dubljay

Santana


----------



## Raewyn

Anthrax


----------



## shesulsa

X-Dream


----------



## dubljay

Metallica


----------



## Raewyn

Aerosmith


----------



## shesulsa

Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## BushidoUK

Stealers Wheel


----------



## Kempogeek

Loverboy


----------



## The Kai

Yes


----------



## OUMoose

The Kai said:
			
		

> Yes


Siouxie and the Banshees


----------



## The Kai

Sex Pistols


----------



## Gin-Gin

Scorpions


----------



## Deuce

six feet under


----------



## Gin-Gin

Raspberries


----------



## OUMoose

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Raspberries


the Smiths


----------



## Gin-Gin

Sugarloaf


----------



## dubljay

Fuel


----------



## The Kai

Lovlies


----------



## Shodan

Six Pence None the Richer


----------



## dubljay

Rob Zombie


----------



## Deuce

dubljay said:
			
		

> Rob Zombie


Extreme


----------



## Shodan

Enigma


----------



## Gin-Gin

America


----------



## dubljay

Audio Slave


----------



## Shodan

Enya

  ~This game is addicting!!~


----------



## Gin-Gin

Ace


----------



## dubljay

Evanescence
*
http://www.evanescence.com/*


----------



## Shodan

Eric Johnson


----------



## The Kai

New york dolls


----------



## OUMoose

The Kai said:
			
		

> New york dolls


Sonic Youth


----------



## kid

hoobastank


be carefull and try not to do repeats read up on the game if you can.
and i'm glad you guys like the game.


----------



## The Kai

kID N' PLAY


----------



## kid

young bloods


----------



## Shodan

Sting


----------



## dubljay

George Thorrogood And the Destroyers


----------



## Deuce

Shodan said:
			
		

> Sting


garbage


----------



## Deuce

I guess i'm not fast enough




			
				dubljay said:
			
		

> George Thorrogood And the Destroyers


slayer


----------



## kid

rancid


----------



## Shodan

Depeche Mode


----------



## kid

Embryo


----------



## The Kai

eurhymics


----------



## The Kai

Sorry to slow


OutKast


----------



## kid

Tenacious D


----------



## Deuce

damage plan


----------



## kid

n-sync

(Damage plan Rocks)


----------



## The Kai

Clash


----------



## Gin-Gin

Hootie & the Blowfish


----------



## Deuce

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Hootie & the Blowfish


Hank Williams


----------



## Gin-Gin

Supertramp


----------



## Deuce

Pantera


----------



## Kempogeek

Allman Brothers


----------



## kid

staind


----------



## The Kai

Devo


----------



## kid

ozzy osborne


----------



## Shodan

Eric Clapton


----------



## Kempogeek

Nora Jones


----------



## kid

sex pistols


----------



## Gin-Gin

Sam Cooke


----------



## kid

Elvis Presly


----------



## Gin-Gin

kid said:
			
		

> Elvis Presly


I think you mean Elvis *Presley*, right? 

Yanni


----------



## kid

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> I think you mean Elvis *Presley*, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanni


yeah that guy; and its still a y, yanni was used on the first page.


----------



## Knifehand

Ill Nino


----------



## Gin-Gin

kid said:
			
		

> yeah that guy; and its still a y, yanni was used on the first page.


Ok.  Then how about Y & T?


----------



## Knifehand

Taproot


----------



## Knifehand

Tantric


----------



## Knifehand

Cake


----------



## kid

one at a time knifehand let someone else have a chance


----------



## Knifehand

Earshot


----------



## Knifehand

Yes


----------



## Knifehand

Knifehand said:
			
		

> Yes


Slipknot


----------



## kid

sum forty one


----------



## Knifehand

Knifehand said:
			
		

> Slipknot


Theory of a deadman


----------



## kid

one at a time knife

let some one get in between your posts


----------



## Knifehand

kid said:
			
		

> sum forty one


Eiffel Sixty Five


----------



## Knifehand

:waah:


----------



## kid

nirvana


----------



## kid

Knifehand said:
			
		

> :waah:


i know you were on a roll, but you also had some repeats.


----------



## Knifehand

kid said:
			
		

> i know you were on a roll, but you also had some repeats.


you want me to go through all ten pages and see what ones i can do and can't do? ... thats just CRAAAAZZZZYYYY!
i have to go to class anyway... see ya in about an hour....


----------



## Shodan

Air Supply


----------



## Kempogeek

I used this before but I think we have a better chance of finding groups with "S" than "Y"......Yardbirds


----------



## dubljay

Shine Down


----------



## kid

napalm death


----------



## kid

Knifehand said:
			
		

> you want me to go through all ten pages and see what ones i can do and can't do? ... thats just CRAAAAZZZZYYYY!
> i have to go to class anyway... see ya in about an hour....


there is about only one word per post.


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> napalm death


 Heart


----------



## kid

Tim mcgraw


----------



## kid

I was thinking.... what does every one think if we allowed movie titles to this to make it last longer?  just an idea?  i still have plenty of band names left. but its just an idea tell me your thoughts?


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> Tim mcgraw


 White Zombie


 im still good to go with the bands


----------



## kid

Elvis Costello


----------



## Chronuss

Outkast


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Outkast


 The Verve


----------



## Shodan

Elton John


----------



## dubljay

Shodan said:
			
		

> Elton John


 Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Shodan

Steven Curtis Chapman


----------



## dubljay

Shodan said:
			
		

> Steven Curtis Chapman


 
 New Kids On The Block (who rembers them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## kid

kenny chesney

i remember them


----------



## Chronuss

Yellow Card


----------



## Cryozombie

Danielle Dax


----------



## Chronuss

X-Raided


----------



## Cryozombie

Dead Milkmen


----------



## Chronuss

Nelly


----------



## OUMoose

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Nelly


Yes


----------



## Kempogeek

The Searchers


----------



## The Kai

skid row


----------



## kid

white stripes


----------



## The Kai

Stone temple pilots


----------



## OUMoose

The Kai said:
			
		

> Stone temple pilots


Sha na na


----------



## Shodan

Alanis Morissette


----------



## Cryozombie

Eskimo's & Egypt


----------



## The Kai

Tsol


----------



## kid

Eagles


----------



## Fightback2

Sawyer Brown


----------



## The Kai

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## kid

Dio


----------



## Shodan

Oasis


----------



## kid

Saigon Kick


----------



## Cryozombie

Kraftwerk


----------



## The Kai

Simple Plan


----------



## kid

notorious big


----------



## Ping898

Great Big Sea


----------



## kid

Aaron Carter


----------



## The Kai

Ramones


----------



## Cryozombie

Sisters of Mercy


----------



## The Kai

Y-N-T (yesterday-now-tomorrow)


----------



## OUMoose

The Thompson Twins


----------



## Ping898

Silverchair


----------



## Gin-Gin

Rembrandts


----------



## Deuce

rainbow butt monkeys


----------



## Gin-Gin

Sister Sledge  ("we are family...")


----------



## Deuce

eminem


----------



## Fightback2

Mamma's Pride


----------



## Chronuss

Everlast


----------



## Shodan

They Might Be Giants


----------



## dubljay

Shodan said:
			
		

> They Might Be Giants


 Stained


----------



## Gin-Gin

Dr. Hook


----------



## MA-Caver

Kansas


----------



## Gin-Gin

Survivor


----------



## Kempogeek

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Zepp

Wow this one's grown quick!

Nirvanna  (That wasn't already mentioned was it?)


----------



## Deuce

alice in chains


----------



## kid

sick of it all 


(Dr. Hook Rocks man)


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> sick of it all
> 
> 
> (Dr. Hook Rocks man)


 Led Zepplin


----------



## kid

nelly fertado


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> nelly fertado


 
 O.D.B.  (Old Dirty Bas- well you know)


----------



## kid

Dr. Dre


----------



## Makalakumu

Extreme

(I feel like I have to wash my hands after typing that...)

 :mp5:


----------



## Makalakumu

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Extreme
> 
> (I feel like I have to wash my hands after typing that...)
> 
> :mp5:



Eve 6

(hey wait a minute, 6 isn't a letter...)


----------



## Sarah

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Extreme
> 
> (I feel like I have to wash my hands after typing that...)
> 
> :mp5:


Eminem


----------



## Makalakumu

Sarah said:
			
		

> Eminem



MOTORHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kid

Dave mathews band


i'm green belt now, that rocks


----------



## Sarah

kid said:
			
		

> Dave mathews band
> 
> 
> i'm green belt now, that rocks


Congrates on your Green Belt Kid...


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> Dave mathews band
> 
> 
> i'm green belt now, that rocks


 Disturbed


----------



## Makalakumu

dubljay said:
			
		

> Disturbed



DIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kid

Sarah said:
			
		

> Congrates on your Green Belt Kid...


i don't want you too get the wrong impresion i'm only green on the message boards


----------



## kid

ozzy


----------



## kid

I'm glad i posted this game its turning out to be a big hit.  that and its fun to test you music knowledge against my own vast musicology text book thats been directly downloaded into my cyborg brain. (evil laughter preceeds)  i roll a perfect 20 every time now. (evil nerdy laugh)


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> ozzy


 Offspring


----------



## Ping898

Gary Allen


----------



## dubljay

Nelly


----------



## kid

yeah yeah yeahs


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> yeah yeah yeahs


 Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Shodan

Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## kid

lords of acid


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> lords of acid


 Drowning Pool


----------



## The Kai

Lords of the New Church


----------



## OUMoose

MACaver said:
			
		

> Kansas


Skinlab


----------



## The Kai

Bannaarama


----------



## kid

ashley simpson


----------



## Makalakumu

kid said:
			
		

> ashley simpson



NWA


----------



## The Kai

Aero smith


----------



## kid

Houston


----------



## Shodan

Newsboys


----------



## Makalakumu

kid said:
			
		

> Houston



nine inch nails...whoops shodan beat me to it...

How about Sepultura?


----------



## dubljay

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> nine inch nails...whoops shodan beat me to it...
> 
> How about Sepultura?


 Apollo 440


----------



## kid

Zero seven


----------



## The Kai

Night Ranger!


----------



## kid

R.e.m.


----------



## Deuce

kid said:
			
		

> R.e.m.


monster magnet


----------



## The Kai

Television


----------



## Shodan

Nicole C. Mullen


----------



## kid

N.e.r.d.


----------



## The Kai

delamirti


----------



## kid

Ice-T


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> Ice-T


 Third Eye Blind


----------



## kid

Dj jazzy jeff


----------



## OUMoose

kid said:
			
		

> Dj jazzy jeff


Frank Sinatra


----------



## The Kai

Adam Ant


----------



## Deuce

The Kai said:
			
		

> Adam Ant


tool


----------



## kid

ludacris


----------



## The Kai

The Smiths


----------



## dubljay

The Kai said:
			
		

> The Smiths


 Steppenwolf (how ever its spelled)


----------



## The Kai

Forienger


----------



## dubljay

The Kai said:
			
		

> Forienger


 Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Kempogeek

The Rolling Stones


----------



## kid

Snoop dogg


----------



## Shodan

Geoff Moore


----------



## Whitebelt

Anty climax   (beat that)


----------



## Cryozombie

Whitebelt said:
			
		

> Anty climax (beat that)


erm.  That started with the wrong letter.

Evil Mothers


----------



## dubljay

Technopunk said:
			
		

> erm.  That started with the wrong letter.
> 
> Evil Mothers


 Switchfoot


----------



## Ping898

Travis


----------



## dubljay

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Travis


 Sugar Ray (I'm begginning to run out of "s" bands)


----------



## Shodan

Oops!!  You beat me to it......let's see uh......Y bands.........

  Yankee Grey


----------



## Deuce

neil diamond


----------



## Cryozombie

Young Gods


----------



## Shodan

Sarah McLaughlin


----------



## Deuce

neil diamond.....i knew a "n" would come up


----------



## Melissa426

don ho


----------



## Sarah

Melissa426 said:
			
		

> don ho


Offspring


----------



## AnimEdge

Guns N' Roses


----------



## Chronuss

Santana


----------



## Raewyn

Alice in Chains


----------



## Chronuss

Shaggy


----------



## Raewyn

Yo La Tengo


----------



## OULobo

oingo boingo


----------



## Raewyn

Outkast


----------



## dubljay

Raisin said:
			
		

> Outkast


 Tunnel Trance Force

 (startin to see repeats)


----------



## kid

Eamon


----------



## Melissa426

Neil Young


----------



## Kempogeek

Gary Glitter


----------



## Shodan

Robbie Robertson and the Red Road Ensemble


----------



## The Kai

Eieio


----------



## Kempogeek

The Outfield


----------



## Sarah

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> The Outfield


Daniel Bedingfield  (Kiwi singer)


----------



## Raewyn

dubljay said:
			
		

> Tunnel Trance Force
> 
> (startin to see repeats)


 Devo

I dont see these guys posted anywhere!


----------



## Sarah

Outkast



			
				Raisin said:
			
		

> Devo
> 
> I dont see these guys posted anywhere!


----------



## Flatlander

Sarah said:
			
		

> Outkast


T-Rex


----------



## Sarah

Flatlander said:
			
		

> T-Rex


Xzibit


----------



## Ping898

Tantric


----------



## Sarah

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Tantric


Chemical Brothers


----------



## dubljay

Sarah said:
			
		

> Chemical Brothers


 Sammy Hagar (spelling?)


----------



## Chronuss

Rick James


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Rick James


 Smashmouth


----------



## Chronuss

Modest Mouse


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Modest Mouse


   Elvis Presley


----------



## Chronuss

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Ying Yang Twins


 Seal


----------



## kid

linkin park


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> linkin park


 linkin park is a repeat but there are so many posts there is no way to keep track


 KMFDM


----------



## Kempogeek

The Motels


----------



## Sarah

Santana


----------



## dubljay

Sarah said:
			
		

> Santana


 Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> Santana


girl, you have got to stop repeating my answers.... 

Mos Def


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> girl, you have got to stop repeating my answers....
> 
> Mos Def


 Fear Factory


----------



## Chronuss

Youngstown


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Youngstown


 Nickleback


----------



## Chronuss

Kenny Chesney


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Kenny Chesney


Yellowcard


----------



## Knifehand

Deftones


----------



## Sarah

Knifehand said:
			
		

> Deftones


Smash Mouth


----------



## dubljay

Sarah said:
			
		

> Smash Mouth


 Hoobastank


----------



## Sarah

dubljay said:
			
		

> Hoobastank


Kiss


----------



## dubljay

Sarah said:
			
		

> Kiss


 Steele Dan


----------



## Sarah

dubljay said:
			
		

> Steele Dan


Nelly


----------



## Chronuss

Sarah said:
			
		

> Yellowcard





			
				Sarah said:
			
		

> Nelly


grrr...now you're just being a...a...grrr...  

New Order


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> grrr...now you're just being a...a...grrr...
> 
> New Order


sorry.....

Radio Head


----------



## Chronuss

Daft Punk


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Daft Punk


Kanye West


----------



## Chronuss

The Ataris


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> The Ataris


Savage Garden


----------



## Chronuss

Nina Simone


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Nina Simone


 Eagles


----------



## Chronuss

Saliva


----------



## Sarah

A-Ha


----------



## Chronuss

Eminem


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Eminem


Motley Crue


----------



## Chronuss

Eagle Eye Cherry


----------



## kid

Yellow card


----------



## Chronuss

Don Mclean


----------



## Kempogeek

Dave Clark Five


----------



## Cryozombie

Excessive Force


----------



## kid

E. Town concrete


----------



## Paul B

Enya...I'm embarrassed now.....


----------



## Chronuss

Afroman


----------



## AnimEdge

Nubou Uematsu
(The dude is great)


----------



## Shodan

U2.........my favorite!!


----------



## Sarah

Shodan said:
			
		

> U2.........my favorite!!


2 Pac


----------



## Flatlander

Sarah said:
			
		

> 2 Pac


Cream


----------



## Sarah

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Cream


Maroon 5


----------



## Chronuss

okay...gonna use the "E" on the end of that...

Everly Brothers


----------



## Shodan

Supertones


----------



## Chronuss

Smile Empty Soul


----------



## Flatlander

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Smile Empty Soul


Life of Agony


----------



## Chronuss

Yoko Ono


----------



## kid

Obie Trice


----------



## Chronuss

Enya


----------



## The Kai

Anthrax


----------



## Chronuss

Xzibit


----------



## The Kai

ToTo


----------



## kid

o town


----------



## The Kai

Nirvanna (can't believe i did not think of this earlier)


----------



## Kempogeek

The Animals


----------



## Shodan

Souljahz


----------



## The Kai

ZZ Top


----------



## Kempogeek

The Police


----------



## The Kai

Pantera


----------



## Fightback2

Alabama


----------



## The Kai

Acrophet


----------



## kid

toby keith


----------



## Chronuss

KoRn


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> KoRn


 ??? uhh wrong letter, but anyway

 No Doubt


----------



## Shodan

Tree63


----------



## Chronuss

dubljay said:
			
		

> ??? uhh wrong letter, but anyway
> 
> No Doubt


LOL damn...this is what sleep deprivation does to you...:rofl:...I must've seen the "k" in Keith and went with it...


----------



## Chronuss

En Vogue


----------



## Shodan

East West


----------



## dubljay

Shodan said:
			
		

> East West


 2(two)Pak


----------



## kid

Kid Rock


----------



## academian

Kraftwerk


----------



## Chronuss

Kenny Loggins


----------



## kid

Silk the shocker


----------



## Sarah

kid said:
			
		

> Silk the shocker


Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Flatlander

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Kenny Loggins


:rofl:



> Rage Against the Machine


Everclear


----------



## Chronuss

Rascal Flats


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Rascal Flats


Skid Row

hehe


----------



## Raewyn

Wang Chung


----------



## Chronuss

Gorillaz


----------



## Flatlander

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Gorillaz


Zamfir


----------



## Chronuss

Ripchords


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Ripchords


Savage Garden


----------



## OUMoose

Sarah said:
			
		

> Savage Garden


Napalm Death


----------



## The Kai

The Heaters


----------



## kid

sarah mcgloklin  ( thats not spelled right but the first and last letters are right)


----------



## The Kai

Nelson


----------



## kid

nadanuf


----------



## The Kai

One word that says it all


FUGAZI!!!


----------



## Shodan

Imisi


----------



## OUMoose

Shodan said:
			
		

> Imisi


Indigo Girls


----------



## Shodan

Spoken


----------



## The Kai

Nazareth


----------



## Chronuss

Happy Hardcore


----------



## Sarah

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Happy Hardcore


Elton John


----------



## The Kai

New Order


----------



## Chronuss

Roy Orbison


----------



## Shodan

Number One Gun


----------



## Chronuss

Nickelback


----------



## Ping898

Krystal Harris


----------



## Shodan

Seventh Day Slumber


----------



## dubljay

Shodan said:
			
		

> Seventh Day Slumber


 Red Hot Chilli Pepers


----------



## kid

sublime


----------



## Flatlander

kid said:
			
		

> sublime


Extreme


----------



## Raewyn

ELO (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## dubljay

Raisin said:
			
		

> ELO (Electric Light Orchestra)


 All American Rejects


----------



## Chronuss

Sir Mix A Lot (and you other brothers can't deny!!   )


----------



## dubljay

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Sir Mix A Lot (and you other brothers can't deny!!   )


 Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Shodan

Yes


----------



## dubljay

Shodan said:
			
		

> Yes


  Strawberry Alarm clock


----------



## Sarah

dubljay said:
			
		

> Strawberry Alarm clock


Kenny G


----------



## The Kai

Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## Kempogeek

Doobie Brothers


----------



## OUMoose

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> Doobie Brothers


Staind


----------



## The Kai

deAD kENNDY'S


----------



## Shodan

Steve Green


----------



## The Kai

Naughty by Nature


----------



## kid

East siderz


----------



## Sarah

kid said:
			
		

> East siderz


Zed


----------



## The Kai

Dead Milkmen


----------



## Flatlander

Sarah said:
			
		

> Zed


Duran Duran. *snicker*


----------



## Flatlander

Oh, crap. OK, ignore mine.


----------



## The Kai

Neitzerebb


----------



## kid

Black eyed peas


----------



## OUMoose

kid said:
			
		

> Black eyed peas


Sublime


----------



## kid

Everclear


----------



## Shodan

Rich Mullins


----------



## kid

Snot


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> Snot


 Twisted Sister


----------



## kid

dubljay said:
			
		

> Twisted Sister


Rammstien


----------



## Shodan

Narnia


----------



## Raewyn

Shodan said:
			
		

> Narnia


 Ace Of Base


----------



## The Kai

Everything but the girl


----------



## OUMoose

The Kai said:
			
		

> Everything but the girl



Louie Prima


----------



## The Kai

Adam ant


----------



## kid

Twista


----------



## The Kai

Arcadia


----------



## Shodan

Avalon


----------



## The Kai

Neil Diamond


----------



## kid

David Allen Coe


----------



## The Kai

Elvis Costello


----------



## Kempogeek

Otis Redding


----------



## Chronuss

Genuine


----------



## OUMoose

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Genuine


The Everly brothers


----------



## Sarah

OUMoose said:
			
		

> The Everly brothers


S Club 7

hehehehehe


----------



## Chronuss

(7) Seven Mary Three


----------



## The Kai

Electric light orchestra


----------



## Chronuss

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## The Kai

Motor head


----------



## Fightback2

Diamond Rio


----------



## The Kai

delete


----------



## The Kai

Oingo Boingo


----------



## kid

obie Trice


----------



## The Kai

Europe


----------



## Jim Tindell

Esham


----------



## Ping898

Montgomery Gentry


----------



## dubljay

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Montgomery Gentry


 Yellow Card


----------



## Shodan

Dan Fogelburg


----------



## The Kai

Garbage


----------



## kid

e.s.p


----------



## Rynocerous

Pantera


----------



## Crom

Afi


----------



## dubljay

Crom said:
			
		

> Afi


 Iron Maiden


----------



## Shodan

Nicole Nordman


----------



## kid

Shodan said:
			
		

> Nicole Nordman


New Birth


----------



## The Kai

Husker Du


----------



## kid

Unwriten Law


----------



## The Kai

Waitresses


----------



## kid

stabbing westward


----------



## Chronuss

Default


----------



## Aikikitty

tatu


----------



## Crom

The Undertones


----------



## The Kai

Split Enz


----------



## kid

ZZ-top


----------



## The Kai

Paper lace


----------



## kid

Eisley


----------



## Crom

Yes


----------



## kid

Santana


----------



## The Kai

Aztec Camera


----------



## kid

Aaliyah


----------



## Crom

Horrorpops


----------



## The Kai

Slash's Snake Pit


----------



## Crom

Tiger Army


----------



## The Kai

Yngvie Malstream


----------



## kid

M.C. Hammer


----------



## Crom

:rofl: "Can't touch this!"


Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## The Kai

Simple Minds


----------



## terryl965

Sugarloaf- Green eye Lady


----------



## Chronuss

going on the "f..."

Fuel


----------



## terryl965

Led Zepplin- Stair way to Heaven


----------



## Raewyn

Nina Cherry


----------



## terryl965

Yoni- the musican


----------



## Raewyn

Inxs


----------



## kid

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Raewyn

Nightshade


----------



## kid

Eclipse


----------



## Raewyn

Enya


----------



## terryl965

Aerosmith-Toys in the attic


----------



## The Kai

HooDoo Guru (Mars needs guitars)


----------



## Crom

Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## terryl965

Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Crom

And You Will Know Us By the Trail of Dead


----------



## The Kai

Def Leoppard


----------



## kid

Dead Presidents


----------



## The Kai

Sonya Dada


----------



## terryl965

Ambrosia


----------



## kid

Areosmith


----------



## The Kai

heaters


----------



## Flatlander

The Kai said:
			
		

> heaters


Styx


----------



## terryl965

Kid areosmith was used three post earlier anyway Xanado the movie


----------



## kid

whoops i guess i missed that one my bad

eamon


----------



## terryl965

Oingo biongo wierd science


----------



## Crom

One Cool Guy


----------



## kid

Yesterdays


----------



## terryl965

skid row


----------



## Crom

Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## terryl965

Credence Clearwater revival


----------



## The Kai

Los Lobos


----------



## kid

silver chair


----------



## OUMoose

kid said:
			
		

> silver chair



Republica


----------



## terryl965

America from the seventies


----------



## kid

Salt N Pepa


----------



## terryl965

Abba


----------



## kid

A.N.I.M.A.L


----------



## The Kai

Lisa Loeb


----------



## Crom

Black Flag


----------



## terryl965

Genises


----------



## The Kai

The Slits


----------



## terryl965

Stevie ray vaughn


----------



## Crom

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## The Kai

Sade


----------



## kid

Emerson Drive


----------



## Crom

Error


----------



## The Kai

Replacements


----------



## kid

Skinny puppy


----------



## Ping898

Yolanda Adams


----------



## Xequat

Soundgarden


----------



## Crom

Necromantix


----------



## OUMoose

Crom said:
			
		

> Necromantix


XTC


----------



## Crom

Catch 22


----------



## terryl965

2 live crew


----------



## lulflo

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## dubljay

lulflo said:
			
		

> Wu-Tang Clan


 New Found Glory


----------



## Crom

Youth Gone Wild


----------



## terryl965

Don hendley


----------



## ed-swckf

youth of today


----------



## terryl965

Young Niel


----------



## Raewyn

Lionel Richie


----------



## kid

the earlies


----------



## terryl965

Sex Pistols


----------



## dubljay

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Sex Pistols


 Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## terryl965

Smashing pumpkins = sheena easten


----------



## kid

nazareth


----------



## Raewyn

Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## ppko

Starship


----------



## terryl965

Prince


----------



## kid

earshot


----------



## The Kai

Thin Lizzy


----------



## kid

young bloods


----------



## KenpoTex

Sammy Kershaw


----------



## terryl965

Wham


----------



## The Kai

Missing Persons


----------



## kid

stevie wonder


----------



## terryl965

Ramones


----------



## kid

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Ramones


good one


*Survivor* they did that song that was in the rocky movies and every one likes to work out to it.


----------



## ed-swckf

rancid


----------



## Loki

Don Henley

~ Loki


----------



## ed-swckf

yazz


----------



## kid

Zydeco flames


----------



## kid

savage garden


did i tell you all that i cannot be beaten at this game.


----------



## dubljay

kid said:
			
		

> savage garden


 Nine Inch Nails


----------



## TimoS

dubljay said:
			
		

> Nine Inch Nails



Hmm, interesting game.... Here's my contribution: 
Sigue Sigue Sputnik


----------



## kid

kilie minogue

(thats probably not spelt right but i am almost 100% sure that the first and last letters are correct.)


----------



## TimoS

kid said:
			
		

> kilie minogue



ELO

(you got the name almost right, her first name is Kylie)


----------



## kid

O-Town


----------



## Crom

Nofx


----------



## kid

X-con


----------

